# ICD10 Proficiency Assessment



## sammartin92472 (Nov 22, 2015)

How long does it take to get the email with the password to take the assessment?  I just paid for the exam and was hoping to go ahead and take it but I haven't gotten anything. Does it take a while?


----------



## Steph0601 (Nov 22, 2015)

*ICD 10 Proficiency Password*

I didn't get a quick response either after I paid. I typed in my user name (with code.) then clicked forgot password. Then they sent me an email with a link to change my password. After changing it, I was able to proceed to the test. 
  The whole process took about half an hour.


----------



## sammartin92472 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks!  I'll try that.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Nov 23, 2015)

sammartin92472 said:


> How long does it take to get the email with the password to take the assessment?  I just paid for the exam and was hoping to go ahead and take it but I haven't gotten anything. Does it take a while?



all the best


----------



## Lauraraeray (Nov 23, 2015)

*icd10 ProficiencyTest*

I paid for the exam yesterday hoping to take it on the weekend.  I never recieved an email with a password - so i clicked the forgot password link.  made a new password and still cannot get in.       i will have to wait until next weekend to take it when i have the time ( if i can get into the test)...
any solutions?


----------



## jrwclean (Nov 23, 2015)

I had an issue once and I had to call them. They were very helpful and got the issue resolved while I was on the phone.

I've tried emailing them through the "Contact Us" option but have found that is less successful.


----------



## cornutts (Nov 23, 2015)

I took it on Friday. I never got an email with my password. I called AAPC and they gave me a password over the phone.


----------



## sammartin92472 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Update*

I did finally get my email today at 11:39 a.m. EST with the password.  So it does come on its own, just not instantly. Now I know lol.  Lots of luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## malegarih (Jan 31, 2016)

*Didn't get ICD 10 proficiency certificate after completing the exam*

Hi, Can anyone help me out how to get the ICD 10 proficiency certificate even after completing the assessment with 84%. I tried mailing and even called up directly but I didn't receive a mail after that. I have checked in My AAPC account but it is not updated over there also

Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 1, 2016)

malegarih said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me out how to get the ICD 10 proficiency certificate even after completing the assessment with 84%. I tried mailing and even called up directly but I didn't receive a mail after that. I have checked in My AAPC account but it is not updated over there also
> 
> Thanks,
> Hannah



How long ago did you complete it? It takes a week or 2 to show up on the AAPC site


----------

